
Microsoft updates Windows Defender, fries Superfish like a piece of Carp - ntakasaki
http://www.neowin.net/news/microsoft-updates-windows-defender-fries-superfish-like-a-piece-of-carp-that-it-is?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
pragmar
Superfish is the tip of the iceberg. Microsoft really needs to get the
hardware vendors in line before these preinstalls bring down Windows. Causal
users make no distinction between the the crapware getting preloaded and
Windows itself.

